# Thurs 2nd April: G20 protests



## JonP (Apr 1, 2009)

is any protest happening that isnt going on at 7 in the morning ?!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 1, 2009)

yup massive one at hyde park...be there at 10...codeword is money


----------



## JonP (Apr 1, 2009)

have to enlighten me on this codeword buisness


----------



## greenman (Apr 1, 2009)

The Socialist Party's Youth March For Jobs is meant to be winding its way through London towards the Excel Centre - arriving at about 3pm
http://www.youthfightforjobs.com/article/6873

The Stop The War Coalition aim to demonstrate near to the conference centre from 11am.
http://stopwar.org.uk/content/view/1121/1/


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2009)

JonP said:


> is any protest happening that isnt going on at 7 in the morning ?!


*Please* make more efforts to describe what your thread is about.

There. Fixed.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 1, 2009)

JonP said:


> have to enlighten me on this codeword buisness



Ignore DRINK?, he's constantly pissed.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2009)

If people are even half as pissed off as I am, I could imagine tomorrow's going to get very gnarly indeed.





> *Thursday 2 April*
> This is the day the serious G20 meetings actually happen, so Stop the War are taking the opportunity to march on the ExCel centre. Be at Canning Town station by 6am.
> We can't quite work out who's supposed to be making sandpits in the streets, and there's bound to be smaller actions happening all over the city. We would say this though: although the events detailed above are all fluffy protests, all police leave has been cancelled and there will be a very, very heavy presence. We've already questioned whether the Met have been ramping up the expectation of violence to justify harsh tactics, so don't do anything we wouldn't do.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 1, 2009)

from the sounds of it, climate camp may well still be in place and protesting tomorrow. could well be a good place to start


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

oops, wrong thread


----------



## Mossawa (Apr 2, 2009)

question, 
i have been going through the internet and so unclear about whats going on

one website says be at the London Stock Exchange at 7am another says at Excel. which is it? 

are people going at 7am to excel or 10am?

need to be more clear


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> yup massive one at hyde park...be there at 10...codeword is money



You realy are a pissed pussbag


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 2, 2009)

Mossawa said:


> question,
> i have been going through the internet and so unclear about whats going on
> 
> one website says be at the London Stock Exchange at 7am another says at Excel. which is it?
> ...



10am is definitely more in line with my body clock.


----------



## Mossawa (Apr 2, 2009)

but at excel or london stock exchange?


----------



## YouSir (Apr 2, 2009)

Excel is more likely, no? Not that I've got any idea, doesn't seem like anything's been all that organised so far. I reckon anything around the Excel will just turn nasty given today's events and the mood which seems to be coming out.


----------



## magicowl (Apr 2, 2009)

*excel*

many people will be going trust me


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 2, 2009)

free spirit said:


> from the sounds of it, climate camp may well still be in place and protesting tomorrow. could well be a good place to start



climatecamp 2:22 am Climate Camp broken up by police - good to see campers did not react violently even if we couldn't keep the space for 24 hours. well done!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 2, 2009)

hipipol said:


> You realy are a pissed pussbag



au contraire....

today should be fun


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

BBC reporting 40 people at the Stock exchange, 10 at the Excel centre, and the "youth march for jobs" that I've just walked past seems to have 4 people and a burger van with 25 minutes to go.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> BBC reporting 40 people at the Stock exchange, 10 at the Excel centre, and the "youth march for jobs" that I've just walked past seems to have 4 people and a burger van with 25 minutes to go.





Doesn't look like a good turnout.  Mind you look on the bright side its 39 people more than Richard Barnbrook managed to get to turn out for his youth rally at City Hall last year.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

I now see 10.

Who thought it'd be a good idea to organise a protest involving students, this early in the day?


----------



## where to (Apr 2, 2009)

> In response to the death of a protestor during the demonstrations against the G20 in the City of London on the 1st April 2009, a solidarity demonstration will assemble at Bank at 1pm.
> 
> The aim of the assembly is to:
> 
> ...



http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles/986


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2009)

Exel centre is apparently passport, bag search only affair. A controlled zone where people can wave placards like they would in a tin pot dictatorship.

Someone remind me who pays these policeman and womens wages?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I now see 10.
> 
> Who thought it'd be a good idea to organise a protest involving students, this early in the day?


Or perhaps some of them have been successfully deterred by the brutal policing yesterday and didn't fancy being held in a cordon without food or water for an unspecified time again.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2009)

I've said it in numerous places, but those police willingly participating in the coralling of people into pens and not allowing them to leave are traitors.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

Held in a cordon without food or water?  This lot in the park seem to have bought their own burger van with them.  There's a car with speakers on the roof which will presumably be leading it, so I guess the burger van will bring up the rear.

Maybe some have been deterred.  However, it's encouraged Scientology to move because, as Tom Cruise famously said in that leaked video, "they're the only ones that can really help".



> ALERT !
> 
> RIOTS, PROTESTS IN LONDON AROUND G20 SUMMIT.
> 
> ...



Quite how they need to raise money to pay for books they already have in stock is beyond me.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2009)

In response to the death of a protestor during the demonstrations against the G20 in the City of London on the 1st April 2009, a solidarity demonstration will assemble at Bank at 1pm.

The aim of the assembly is to:

    * mark the death of the protestor, 
    * call for an independent police inquiry
    * show solidarity against the enormous police repression that happened against protestors outside the Bank, the Climate Exchange and elsewhere in the City of London. 

Any witnesses to this event or any other act of police violence against demonstrators is advised to write a full statement as soon as they possibly can, sign and date it, and give a copy it to a trusted other party. These statements should be given to Bindmans Solicitors (contactable on 020 7833 4433) and the Legal Monitoring groups present at the demonstrations. Information can also be sent to Indymedia London:

http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles/986


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Exel centre is apparently passport, bag search only affair. A controlled zone where people can wave placards like they would in a tin pot dictatorship.
> 
> Someone remind me who pays these policeman and womens wages?



That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").



Anarchists don't pay taxes?  Why didn't anyone tell me?


----------



## albionism (Apr 2, 2009)

Innit! I've been paying taxes for the best part of 20 years! if only i knew we didn't do that sort 
of thing i'd be hundreds of thousands of pounds better off right now.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 2, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").



I work and pay my taxes, you cheeky fella. Do you think I want the bin-men and teachers to starve?


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 2, 2009)

No VAT if you're an anarchist? Where do I sign up?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

"Youth march for jobs" is now proceeding along Tooley Street.  Guessing about 150-200 total.  Seemed a fairly laid back bunch.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> "Youth march for jobs" is now proceeding along Tooley Street.  Guessing about 150-200 total.  Seemed a fairly laid back bunch.



Good.  Shame their genuine grievances over jobs are being overshadowed by the antics of the middle class football hoolies yesterday.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Good.  Shame their genuine grievances over jobs are being overshadowed by the antics of the middle class football hoolies yesterday.



Your superhuman powers of determining social class from a few photos and videos are truly a wonder to behold!


----------



## purplex (Apr 2, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").



Lazy generalizing thread derailing tabloid reading sheep
Baah


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Your superhuman powers of determining social class from a few photos and videos are truly a wonder to behold!



I spent many years photographing large scale public disorder events like this and spent a lot of time hanging round with various trots and peace activists and stuff like that as part of that work.

I always found that those who espoused revolution most strongly were not the average low paid worker or even skilled worker they were the sons and daughters of lawyers, business people, high end public sector workers etc etc etc.

Its not a case of having a 'superhuman ability' to determine social class its what I have observed from being in amongst them.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I spent many years photographing large scale public disorder events like this and spent a lot of time hanging round with various trots and peace activists and stuff like that as part of that work.
> 
> I always found that those who espoused revolution most strongly were not the average low paid worker or even skilled worker they were the sons and daughters of lawyers, business people, high end public sector workers etc etc etc.
> 
> Its not a case of having a 'superhuman ability' to determine social class its what I have observed from being in amongst them.



You're such a lying wanker


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

fwiw, I've spent a lot of my adult life associating with various trots and anarchos.  The vast majority are working class or lower middle class.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> You're such a lying wanker



sometimes i dont half love you mate


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> "Youth march for jobs" is now proceeding along Tooley Street.  Guessing about 150-200 total.  Seemed a fairly laid back bunch.


I'm sure the police will be along shortly to change all that.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 2, 2009)

ffs, for those STILL banging on about class like ti is the be all and end all.... is class really THAT important when it comes to something like economic change.  Surley it doens't matter what class you are from as long as you support a change?

I am not attending,  but keeping my fingers crossed and sending good wishes for all those brave enough to go.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> ffs, for those STILL banging on about class like ti is the be all and end all.... is class really THAT important when it comes to something like economic change.  Surley it doens't matter what class you are from as long as you support a change?
> 
> I am not attending,  but keeping my fingers crossed and sending good wishes for all those brave enough to go.



Class is about economic change!

The problem is when people conflate social/cultural class signifiers with relationship to capital.  This has been gone into many times on here.  Do a search on the subject!


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm sure the police will be along shortly to change all that.



There looked like there was about 30-40 plod escorting them when they left the park actually.


----------



## well red (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know quite what is going on there but it seems like the cops are using ladders to storm the Rampart centre at the moment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 2, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> is class really THAT important when it comes to something like economic change.


As blag has suggested, you seem a little confused as to what class analysis means.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").



Ive probably paid more tax then you've had hot fucking dinners sunshine, for that reason you wont mind me sending a load of blokes in helmets and flack jackets to give you the good kicking you so obviously richly derserve

Turd


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2009)

12:36 Police on ground floor of Earl St Convergence Centre

12:34 Report of Police entering Rampart with shields, building fully surrounded

12:30: 100 Riot police with door opening equipment and armoured vehicles are outside the Earl St Convergence Centre

12:28: Police officers are climbing RampARTs.

12:20 Bank is swarming with police, eveyone there is being searched under Section 60

12:14 Police are getting out ladders outside RampARTs social centre

11:44 Police are stopping and searching people outside the Earl St convergence centre. They are taking people's phones saying that they have been stolen if people do not cooperate. Legal advice is to stay inside the convegence centre at the moment.

http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2009)

RT@IMCUK rampART social centre being evicted by riot police NOW!!! confirmed 100% rampart street E1 2LA of commercial road. #imcg20 #g20

twiiter


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Good.  Shame their genuine grievances over jobs are being overshadowed by the antics of the middle class football hoolies yesterday.



few people are able to generate the in my gut cell level loathing you manage somehow to call from me mate - I am astonished at your ability to plumb even deeper depths ON A DAILY BASIS!!!!!
I supose it inicates a level of skill and should be admired in the way difficult to kill bacteria can be admired, but ah, we have all sorts of shit to deal with bacteria, how to eradicate you, this is the question........


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That would be Taxpayers - e.g. the element of the population that has a work ethic (as opposed to "anarchists").



Cobbles talking cobblers. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Your superhuman powers of determining social class from a few photos and videos are truly a wonder to behold!



He has similar powers for determining philo- & anti-Semitism, you know!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> No VAT if you're an anarchist? Where do I sign up?



Fuck VAT, I'm wondering whether I can claim 30+ years worth of income tax back off "the man"!!


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> You're such a lying wanker



Bollocks I can supply you my former client list I'll pm it to you if you want.  Tosser.


----------



## purplex (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Class is about economic change!
> 
> The problem is when people conflate social/cultural class signifiers with relationship to capital.  This has been gone into many times on here.  Do a search on the subject!



In light of the fact that protestors are being writen off elsewhere as middle class or trustafarians, non-tax paying hippies, purely in that context its irrelevant.  Its irrelevant because its bollocks. Tired lazy generalizations, I think that was the point flb was making. That is all.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

hipipol said:


> few people are able to generate the in my gut cell level loathing you manage somehow to call from me mate - I am astonished at your ability to plumb even deeper depths ON A DAILY BASIS!!!!!.



Cool at least I'm making you think.  I'm angry at the fucking bankers and much much else but I cannot condone protestor violence.  Its counterproductive.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> He has similar powers for determining philo- & anti-Semitism, you know!



Even Ern couldnt do that from a photo


----------



## asbestos (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I cannot condone protestor violence.



What is this protestor violence? a couple of daft cunts lobbing a bit of steel through a window?


----------



## moon23 (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I spent many years photographing large scale public disorder events like this and spent a lot of time hanging round with various trots and peace activists and stuff like that as part of that work.
> 
> I always found that those who espoused revolution most strongly were not the average low paid worker or even skilled worker they were the sons and daughters of lawyers, business people, high end public sector workers etc etc etc.
> 
> Its not a case of having a 'superhuman ability' to determine social class its what I have observed from being in amongst them.



So what does your superhuman abilities to deduce social class tell us? That the most lowly paid people don't have the time to take a day off protesting or the time to educate themselves as to the nature of the system that represses them?


----------



## xes (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Its counterproductive.



no, it was self defence. Watch the videos floating about with peaceful protesters with their hands in the air, being battered and stormed back by nazi scum police.


----------



## moon23 (Apr 2, 2009)

xes said:


> no, it was self defence. Watch the videos floating about with peaceful protesters with their hands in the air, being battered and stormed back by nazi scum police.



There are some protesters there for a fight but my impression from afar has been that the vast majority of the conflict was in reaction to police behaviour. Even the smashing of RBS seemed not very well planned and almost as if some people felt they had to play up to the cameras.

I mean some of these people were not even wearing masks, and their faces a plastered all over papers in mid swing of smashing a window. Hardly seemed very professional, more like a spontaneous thing.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

moon23 said:


> So what does your superhuman abilities to deduce social class tell us? That the most lowly paid people don't have the time to take a day off protesting or the time to educate themselves as to the nature of the system that represses them?



That most lowly paid people either dont' give a toss or the protests are not relevant or they are run by patronising middle class wankers or any one of a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

xes said:


> no, it was self defence. Watch the videos floating about with peaceful protesters with their hands in the air, being battered and stormed back by nazi scum police.



In that case engage lawyers and bring a case against the police.  Not helping your case by using the phrase 'nazi scum' though.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

moon23 said:


> There are some protesters there for a fight but my impression from afar has been that the vast majority of the conflict was in reaction to police behaviour. Even the smashing of RBS seemed not very well planned and almost as if some people felt they had to play up to the cameras.
> 
> I mean some of these people were not even wearing masks, and their faces a plastered all over papers in mid swing of smashing a window. Hardly seemed very professional, more like a spontaneous thing.



I agree that the vast majority of protestors were there with the intention of making a peaceful protest and that this is in all probablilty some misconduct by the police which has hopefully been documented and can form part of the evidence of a future legal case.

I have the sneaking suspicion that the RBS trashing was partially allowed by the police to draw out the first wave of violent psychos in the ranks of the protestors.  It worked and the protestors walked straight into the trap.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I agree that the vast majority of protestors were there with the intention of making a peaceful protest and that this is in all probablilty some misconduct by the police which has hopefully been documented and can form part of the evidence of a future legal case.
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that the RBS trashing was partially allowed by the police to draw out the first wave of violent psychos in the ranks of the protestors.  It worked and the protestors walked straight into the trap.



Trap you say? What nice officers we have.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2009)

From a Guardian article about trapping people.



> I was held at the climate camp til midnight last night. When I arrived
> at 6pm to celebrate the creative sight of a camp in london's grey
> financial streets, the police
> allowed me to walk straight into the camp with my bike. As the reports
> ...



That is horrific and very scary.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Trap you say? What nice officers we have.



The police knew that there was a big chance that nutters would go off on one and they knowingly or unknowingly left some bait to tempt the nutters to do their stuff.

Its verging on entrapment if they did this knowingly.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> From a Guardian article about trapping people.
> 
> 
> 
> That is horrific and very scary.



Looks like some of the protestors may have a case for compensation here. These matters need to be brought before an open court.


----------



## xes (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> In that case engage lawyers and bring a case against the police.  Not helping your case by using the phrase 'nazi scum' though.



when the police nazi scum (and i won't stop using that, it's what they are) steal your property, where you've filmed them doing illegal activities, then how are you supposed to bring these nazi scum to any sort of justice?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor why don't you piss off and let the middle classes get on with some proper protesting FFS


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> The police knew that there was a big chance that nutters would go off on one and they knowingly or unknowingly left some bait to tempt the nutters to do their stuff.
> 
> Its verging on entrapment if they did this knowingly.



I suppose they just forgot about the RBS branch.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Bollocks I can supply you my former client list I'll pm it to you if you want.  Tosser.



stop lying


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> stop lying



I can still supply you with a client list and list of events where I was to prove I know what I'm talking about.

You want it or not, or are you just going to shout 'liar' at everyone who disagrees with you.

BTW to other posters who believe there is police malpractice here gather evidence and find some good lawyers.


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I suppose they just forgot about the RBS branch.



Possibly


----------



## Zachor (Apr 2, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Zachor why don't you piss off and let the middle classes get on with some proper protesting FFS



What and let them enjoy themselves before they go into banking and insurance - not fucking likely


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 2, 2009)

As a middle class person I'd rather be protesting right now than oiling the wheels of capitalism... but the Gas bill won't pay itself. Sucks really...


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I can still supply you with a client list and list of events where I was to prove I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> You want it or not, or are you just going to shout 'liar' at everyone who disagrees with you.
> 
> BTW to other posters who believe there is police malpractice here gather evidence and find some good lawyers.



big fat liar


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> The police knew that there was a big chance that nutters would go off on one and they knowingly or unknowingly left some bait to tempt the nutters to do their stuff.
> 
> Its verging on entrapment if they did this knowingly.



Oddly enough I have just mentioned this very entrapment theory to a helpful young man at Bishopsgate nick Professional Standards Directorate - he suggested I write to his boss:
Detective Superintendant Carson, Prof Std Dir, 182 Bishopsgate, PO Box 36451, London, EC2M 4WN


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Cool at least I'm making you think.  I'm angry at the fucking bankers and much much else but I cannot condone protestor violence.  Its counterproductive.



Tricky language English, as you seem not to have noticed

Gut cellular level response is the exact opposite I was going to say visceral but thought it lacked the depth, but the meaning is there

It is the anithesis of thought
It is pure emotion

Raise your game a bit, eh lad?


----------



## Fruitloop (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't hold your breath...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2009)

editor said:


> Or perhaps some of them have been successfully deterred by the brutal policing yesterday and didn't fancy being held in a cordon without food or water for an unspecified time again.


one imagiens it might have something to do with the tube and other transportation links being shut down at 7 am this morning to prevent people getting to the site who didn't have an invite or were on the agreed lists eh 

never midn don't argue with ajdowner it's like nailing putty to the wall...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

The choppers overhead again, 
Lots of cops around bank
Loads of media
Some guy laid a wreath at the door of the Bank, many peeps looked on, we all got hustled away by the cops, move along move along - one old fat copper even managed a "joke"  - "dont stand in the road now sir, dont want you getting hurt now do we?" he smiled at me in the way I feel a rat does at something its about to eat!!!

Oh my

Further up on Bishopsgate 14 police it seems were needed to stop and inspect one car - tho that does include the two man dog team on stanby in their van. I remarked on their bravery as I walked by intending to go into Bishopsgate nick to have wee rant, lsot me bottle just yelled shame thru the front door - I am getting well spineless in my old age I think


----------



## STFC (Apr 2, 2009)

Any idea what's going on in the City? The helicopter has been in the air for at least an hour and it's getting on my fucking nerves.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll let you know when I get there. Just leaving with my kettling kit - food, water, a plastic bottle to piss in, a squashy coat to lie on and a novel I've been meaning to read. And phone and camera of course. And a dictaphone thing. What else do I need?


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2009)

STFC said:


> Any idea what's going on in the City? The helicopter has been in the air for at least an hour and it's getting on my fucking nerves.



Police kettling at the BoE rally. More people there now. BBC Live just reported. Want to get out there with your camera again?


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I'll let you know when I get there. Just leaving with my kettling kit - food, water, a plastic bottle to piss in, a squashy coat to lie on and a novel I've been meaning to read. And phone and camera of course. And a dictaphone thing. What else do I need?



Basic first aid kit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I'll let you know when I get there. Just leaving with my kettling kit - food, water, a plastic bottle to piss in, a squashy coat to lie on and a novel I've been meaning to read. And phone and camera of course. And a dictaphone thing. What else do I need?



Patience. And if at all possible, extra provisions for those around you who may not be so well prepared. A first aid kit might not go amiss.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 2, 2009)

Still aching from yesterday so not heading up today, most exercise I've had in years, but hope it's going alright for everyone who is out and about, good luck.


----------



## STFC (Apr 2, 2009)

It's gone now, probably to refuel.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

Was there one hour ago, many cop van up the side streets fairly heavy presence then - soft hats mainly, but you could feel em bristling - moved us all on when some guy put a wreath in front of the bank - old copper "guided" me along the pavement saying "dont stand in the road sir, wouldn't want you getting hurt now would we?"
Definate air of menace from the coppers and I'm a fat middle aged git in grandad casuals


----------



## t0bytoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Very edgy at the bank. Gangs of 'medics' picking off individuals from the crowd. Saw four asserts in a few minutes before someone grabbed the bicycle out of my hands. Very aggressive vibe. Not nice.


----------



## t0bytoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Bank is almost cleared of people. Cycling past only yellow jackets are visible. Shame. Looks like the police achieved their goals. Which clearly don't include public relations.


----------



## STFC (Apr 2, 2009)

Just been down Cornhill, can't get anywhere near Bank. All blocked off.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2009)

*Any one fancy a pint in the Jampot round 6?*

That would seem to where the poor man who died was found
I must go and look at why the cops would
1 Have moved him at all
2 Have moved him down cornhill toward the Royal exchange
3 I need a drink


----------



## princess_k (Apr 2, 2009)

STFC said:


> Just been down Cornhill, can't get anywhere near Bank. All blocked off.



I was just about to head down there myself...guess there's no point?


----------



## STFC (Apr 2, 2009)

princess_k said:


> I was just about to head down there myself...guess there's no point?



I'm sure you'll be able to find a way past the cordon if you want to, I was just having a look as I passed.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 2, 2009)

I was talking to a mate who was on the Youth March for Jobs (I'm too elderly and too far away to be on it myself) earlier. He said that the cops had been pretty hands off at least at that stage so hopefully they didn't get truncheoned or kettled.

He said that there was about 600 on it when I was talking to him this afternoon, which is pretty good for what must be the longest march in years! Numbers varied a bit over the course of the day.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

There was definitely less than 200 there when they left Tooley Street 25 minutes late.  I know they had some latecomers though, apparently the buses bringing them got caught up in traffic, they hadn't factored in that it might take longer for them to get there because of the protests.

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 2, 2009)

Anything happening this evening?  I'm at bank. Police abruptly stopped kettling about 25 people hours ago. Nothing's happened since. Except for me nicking as many police sandwiches I can eat and a very fetching pair of gloves.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Anything happening this evening?  I'm at bank. Police abruptly stopped kettling about 25 people hours ago. Nothing's happened since. Except for me nicking as many police sandwiches I can eat and a very fetching pair of gloves.



 Anarchist!


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 2, 2009)

seems to be a determined riot at nato in strassburg


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Anarchist!



... or just couldn't find an open McDonalds.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... or just couldn't find an open McDonalds.



Do you eat McDonalds?  Why???


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw on T.V. the 1 o'clock event at bank and a number of people were there any pictures? Nothing on indymedia...


----------



## bb23 (Apr 2, 2009)

Some interesting footage here, looks like it was shot from an office roof.




"Kettling" in full effect.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 3, 2009)

bb23 said:


> Some interesting footage here, looks like it was shot from an office roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was there from 5 pm-ish when that last video was shot.  Notice how few people are around.  Nobody was being allowed into the area unless they could prove they had business there. So I had to show my press card.  But all it got me was an escort to 'the press pen' at the far south west side of the junction where there were lots of grumpy journalists who couldn't see anything. Very kind of the officers to give us our own kettle I suppose.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you eat McDonalds?  Why???



I do, as do lots of people.

My personal preference is to buy a Big Mac, and a double cheeseburger.  Split the double cheeseburger, put the Mac in the middle, hey presto a 4 burger 5 bun stack of pleasure.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I do, as do lots of people.
> 
> My personal preference is to buy a Big Mac, and a double cheeseburger.  Split the double cheeseburger, put the Mac in the middle, hey presto a 4 burger 5 bun stack of pleasure.


Are you a fat man?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

Depends by whose standards you compare me to.  I would, however, note that a visit to McDonalds might happen once or twice a month, rather than 3 times daily.  Same with any other takeaway tbh.

Is there anything going on this weekend in the city, just curious so I can plan my weekend around any places that non-protesters should be avoiding.


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Depends by whose standards you compare me to.  I would, however, note that a visit to McDonalds might happen once or twice a month, rather than 3 times daily.  Same with any other takeaway tbh.
> 
> Is there anything going on this weekend in the city, just curious so I can plan my weekend around any places that non-protesters should be avoiding.



The whisper is that you should avoid the East End, aj. *taps nose*


----------



## albionism (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown you are loathsome beyond belief, a real pimple on the arse
of humanity, a cretin and an arsehole of the first magnitude.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you'll find "sensible precautions" is the term you are looking for.  I'm aware there will be problems around the Excel Centre, but I didn't want to make the most of a weekend whilst not working, and finding out I'm either not able to get anywhere to do anything, get home, or even worse, get caught up in something I want no part of for hours.

You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, I also have the right to not be affected by it.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, I also have the right to not be affected by it.



That's fine. I assume you'll be giving up all the rights and freedoms that protest over the last 1000 years has secured you then?


----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2009)

*Something for the weekend sir?*



ajdown said:


> I think you'll find "sensible precautions" is the term you are looking for.  I'm aware there will be problems around the Excel Centre, but I didn't want to make the most of a weekend whilst not working, and finding out I'm either not able to get anywhere to do anything, get home, or even worse, get caught up in something I want no part of for hours.
> 
> You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, I also have the right to not be affected by it.




This should keep you happy, and is as they say, right up yer strasse Gruppenfuhrer


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> That's fine. I assume you'll be giving up all the rights and freedoms that protest over the last 1000 years has secured you then?



I can't think of much that I'd actually do that is curtailed in any way by current laws, or restrictions on my freedom.

All I want to do is to be able to go shopping around London without being delayed for hours or having transport disruptions because someone decided it would be fun to throw something through a bank window or something.  If I know in advance that things are being planned in a certain area, then it gives me the opportunity to plan how to get around it, or adjust my plans, and I'm quite sure they wouldn't want me getting in their way.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I can't think of much that I'd actually do that is curtailed in any way by current laws, or restrictions on my freedom.



wtf? I wasn't talking about any laws that might restrict your freedoms, I meant the freedoms that YOU have the right to that were won as a result of people protesting over the last 1000 years.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, I also have the right to not be affected by it.



That's fine. Please observe that our glorious leaders do not afford you the right to avoid paying for the banking screw-up.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I think you'll find "sensible precautions" is the term you are looking for.  I'm aware there will be problems around the Excel Centre, but I didn't want to make the most of a weekend whilst not working, and finding out I'm either not able to get anywhere to do anything, get home, or even worse, get caught up in something I want no part of for hours.
> 
> You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, I also have the right to not be affected by it.



Spineless tosser.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I can't think of much that I'd actually do that is curtailed in any way by current laws, or restrictions on my freedom.



That'll be because you're a boring tosser


----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2009)

AJ _  Mr Pooter alright, but without the laffs


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2009)

As this seems to have turned from a simple, genuine, straightforward request for information into another abusefest, I'll leave you lot to it as there's clearly no sensible discourse to be had.

If you can just pass on to the leaders that they need to assure they don't disrupt the Northern Line, the 23 or 59 bus routes, or the 38 between about 2.00 and 4.00pm tomorrow, that would be lovely.  Thanks.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> As this seems to have turned from a simple, genuine, straightforward request for information into another abusefest, I'll leave you lot to it as there's clearly no sensible discourse to be had.
> 
> If you can just pass on to the leaders that they need to assure they don't disrupt the Northern Line, the 23 or 59 bus routes, or the 38 between about 2.00 and 4.00pm tomorrow, that would be lovely.  Thanks.



Now we know where to find you.


----------



## socialistsuzy (Apr 3, 2009)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I was talking to a mate who was on the Youth March for Jobs (I'm too elderly and too far away to be on it myself) earlier. He said that the cops had been pretty hands off at least at that stage so hopefully they didn't get truncheoned or kettled.
> 
> He said that there was about 600 on it when I was talking to him this afternoon, which is pretty good for what must be the longest march in years! Numbers varied a bit over the course of the day.



I was there, 600 ish. Police were saying 400. It was excellent, lively, picked up loads of kids in school uniform at canning town, got a great response from tower hamlets college too. Press were all over it. It was really fantastic to be on, we were getting regular reports from the occupations at the visteon plants and a small group went up there after to give solidarity messages. 
Was really inspiring.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> seems to be a determined riot at nato in strassburg



Bear in mind that the French public tend to be quite a bit more ambivalent about renewing full NATO membership than Sarko is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You have the democratic right to protest.  I have no problem with that.  However, *I also have the right to not be affected by it*.



Only in your head, as no such constitutional, civil or human right exists, or ever has in the UK.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Now we know where to find you.



Ha its the unprotected RBS all over again mate

he is not going to be anywhere near those places here be in Pooter Heaven 

Plumbing Equipment!!! Ace!!!

MMMM, magnetic therapy bracelets!!!

Loads more great Pooter dream kit here

Fun for all the Nobodies out there!!!!!!


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 3, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only in your head, as no such constitutional, civil or human right exists, or ever has in the UK.



Why should one teeny group decide that they have a right to disrupt the lives of a much larger group?

When a load of hooligans decided to rip through the flower beds in Princes Street Gardens during the G8, as the police had to shut down most of central Edinburgh to arrest the vandals, it made it really difficult for decent law abiding citizens to get from the New Town to Valvona & Crolla.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Why should one teeny group decide that they have a right to disrupt the lives of a much larger group?



Like the bankers have with the general public?

Like the politicians who helped them do that to the general public?

Like the smaller numbers of pigs who went into a much larger group of peaceful protesters at the Climate Camp and battered absolutely anybody who so much as looked at them?

Like the British and American political elites, with their endless war on terror, that has been responsible for hundreds of thousands dead, injured and traumatised?

Perhaps those examples might be up for your examination as well.


----------



## idntknw (Apr 3, 2009)

First Post here.

I took part in the Put People First March, my first experience of doing anything.  I am a 30 something professional male with a decent job.  I had thought about coming out on the 1st and 2nd, but truthfully I didn't because I didn't know anyone and was a little scared.

But, now after reading peoples experiences and watching the videos of police tactics I am really mad.  Most people were there peacefully, yet the police treated them as if they were causing trouble.  I always thought that change can happen through the existing system, now I am not so sure.

Anyway, thanks for listening.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Apr 3, 2009)

idntknw said:


> First Post here.
> ...
> I always thought that change can happen through the existing system, now I am not so sure.



So now you've taken the red pill there's no going back into The Matrix.  Welcome to the real world - welcome to Urban 75!


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

idntknw said:


> First Post here.
> 
> I took part in the Put People First March, my first experience of doing anything.  I am a 30 something professional male with a decent job.  I had thought about coming out on the 1st and 2nd, but truthfully I didn't because I didn't know anyone and was a little scared.
> 
> ...



Welcome idntknw.

Tis a bit scary, I think it's the same for lots of people, so places like this are good to get to know people.

Some change can happen within the system, there's lots of ways of achieving those small changes that collectively can change things. Everyone can make a difference.

It's wanting to change things and working together to change things that'll be the key to it, I guess. Don't be put off!


----------



## cantsin (Apr 3, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Like the bankers have with the general public?
> 
> Like the politicians who helped them do that to the general public?
> 
> ...



that would involve just a degree of lateral, intelligent thought on his / her part , so v unlikely


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 4, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Like the bankers have with the general public?



Anybody with any sense could see the storm that was gathering starting a couple of years ago and adjusted their investment portfolio accordingly.

The "financial Crisis" wasn't caused by bankers per se, that'd be like trying to pin the pitiful state of general education on an individual.



Bakunin said:


> Like the politicians who helped them do that to the general public?



Surely you can't be seeking to blame old Prudence for the global financial crisis? He's only responsible for the UK's situation (e.g. selling off gold reserves at the bottom of the market - genius)...



Bakunin said:


> Like the smaller numbers of pigs who went into a much larger group of peaceful protesters at the Climate Camp and battered absolutely anybody who so much as looked at them?



I didn't see any pigs in any of the photos/videos (only a couple of amateurishly executed skeletal horse heads. Ohhhh - are we back in the USA of the 60's? - if so I presume you are referring to the Police who were merely enforcing the law (it's their job apparently). 

In the flower strewn hippie utopia of anarchism, who gets to enforce the laws? "_We don't need no stinkin' pigs maaaan 'cause everyfink's konsensewal innit?"_



Bakunin said:


> Like the British and American political elites, with their endless war on terror, that has been responsible for hundreds of thousands dead, injured and traumatised?



The "political elites" were put there by the electorate - a process that's served well since the ancient Greeks (despite some interesting failed experiments along the way like the Communist concept of you-can-vote-for-any-party-you-like-so-long-as-it's-this-one). If you wish to change who gets the Ministerial Jags (nobody seems to want to be seen in a ministerial Prius.....) then the ballot box awaits.

Mind you, keeping the al Quaeda hordes pinned down in flyblown locales has helped to stop them from murdering randomly elsewhere - a bit of a result.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Anybody with any sense could see the storm that was gathering starting a couple of years ago and adjusted their investment portfolio accordingly.



that kind of explains why you're so detached from reality


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> The "financial Crisis" wasn't caused by bankers per se, that'd be like trying to pin the pitiful state of general education on an individual.



who then?


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 4, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> who then?



Morons who bought crap properties for a price way over their value egged on by mortgage dealers and brokers whose only qualification was the ability to stick coins into a "_print your own professional business card_" machine. 

Their stupidity and the rapidity with which they simply ran for cover leaving an unsaleable property to turn into toxic debt caused the basic instability.

As with the right to vote, borrowers should be tested for basic intelligence.......


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Why should one teeny group decide that they have a right to disrupt the lives of a much larger group?
> .



Like when I'm late for work 'cos the buses are all diverted because of the state opening of Parliament?  Stuff like that?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Anybody with any sense could see the storm that was gathering starting a couple of years ago and adjusted their investment portfolio accordingly."[/I]



You fucking twat


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

You're right that it wasn't caused by bankers _per se_.  It's a consequence of the entire economic system, it's inherently unstable.


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 4, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> You fucking twat



What's twattish about wanting to retire at a time of my choosing with an income at a level that I have pre-determined?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> What's twattish about wanting to retire at a time of my choosing with an income at a level that I have pre-determined?



You're so self obsessed and un-self aware.


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 4, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> You're so self obsessed and un-self aware.



That's the way that humans are hardwired and why any purely collaborative system will soon revert to the natural "king of the hill" state.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> if so I presume you are referring to the Police who were merely enforcing the law (it's their job apparently).



Controlling and thwarting demonstrations isn't the job of the police, and if you think it should be then you shouldn't be spewing so much crap about the glories of democracy.



> In the flower strewn hippie utopia of anarchism, who gets to enforce the laws? "_We don't need no stinkin' pigs maaaan 'cause everyfink's konsensewal innit?"_



If you can't even differentiate hippies from  anarchists then there's no hope of getting any sensible answers out of you...


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That's the way that humans are hardwired and why any purely collaborative system will soon revert to the natural "king of the hill" state.



I rest my case.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> That's the way that humans are hardwired and why any purely collaborative system will soon revert to the natural "king of the hill" state.



See?  I kept telling you lot that Darwinism is the primary ideological justification of capitalism, but would you listen?  And now look where we are.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles is a bit thick tbf.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Cobbles is a bit thick tbf.



But entirely typical in his assumption that the pursuit of rational self-interest is "hard-wired" into human nature.  That's the new term they've started using: "hard-wired."  It's "hard-wired" into us to be checking our "investment portfolios" every ten minutes, it's not because we're materialist acquisitive wankers oh no.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Senior bankers at RBS who bought crap banks such ABN Amro for a price way over its value, egged on by their own selfish, blinkered greed and dogma, and regulators/politicians whose only qualification was the ability to stick coins into a "_print your own professional business card_" machine.



fixed for you


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> But entirely typical in his assumption that the pursuit of rational self-interest is "hard-wired" into human nature.  That's the new term the've started using: "hard-wired."  It's "hard-wired" into us to be checking our "investment portfolios" every ten minutes, it's not because we're materialist acquisitive wankers oh no.



That's not Darwinism though.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Their stupidity and the rapidity with which they simply ran for cover leaving an unsaleable property to turn into toxic debt caused the basic instability.



whose stupidity? the 'morons who bought crap properties'? the banks re-possessing had nothing to do with it then? the same banks who were quite happy to loan money on the 'crap properties' in the first place!


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> That's not Darwinism though.



Well yes and no.  It is not an entirely unreasonable extrapolation from Darwin to suggest that the pursuit of self-interest is human nature.  As I've pointed out many, many times here before, Darwin's theory of evolution is based on Thomas Malthus's theory of capitalism.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Well yes and no.  It is not an entirely unreasonable extrapolation from Darwin to suggest that the pursuit of self-interest is human nature.  As I've pointed out many, many times here before, Darwin's theory of evolution is based on Thomas Malthus's theory of capitalism.



Hmmmmm.  I'll run that by my friend, a Darwin expert.  I'm pretty sure she'll just laugh though!


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Hmmmmm.  I'll run that by my friend, a Darwin expert.  I'm pretty sure she'll just laugh though!



No she won't.

"In October 1838, that is, fifteen months after I had begun my systematic inquiry, I happened to read for amusement Malthus on Population, and being well prepared to appreciate the struggle for existence which everywhere goes on from long- continued observation of the habits of animals and plants, it at once struck me that under these circumstances favourable variations would tend to be preserved, and unfavourable ones to be destroyed. The results of this would be the formation of a new species. Here, then I had at last got a theory by which to work".

Charles Darwin, from his autobiography. (1876) 

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/history/malthus.html


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2009)

Let's absolutely one hundred per cent not go there on this thread though.

One hundred and fifty per cent.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> No she won't.
> 
> "In October 1838, that is, fifteen months after I had begun my systematic inquiry, I happened to read for amusement Malthus on Population, and being well prepared to appreciate the struggle for existence which everywhere goes on from long- continued observation of the habits of animals and plants, it at once struck me that under these circumstances favourable variations would tend to be preserved, and unfavourable ones to be destroyed. The results of this would be the formation of a new species. Here, then I had at last got a theory by which to work".
> 
> ...



I'll see what she says.  She did her PhD in this stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2009)

no really, because I know how this goes


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Let's absolutely one hundred per cent not go there on this thread though.
> 
> One hundred and fifty per cent.



Point taken and all, but it is important to counter the likes of this innit:



Cobbles said:


> That's the way that humans are hardwired and why any purely collaborative system will soon revert to the natural "king of the hill" state.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

It's easy to counter that though.  Just read some anthropology or neuroscience books!


----------



## Cobbles (Apr 4, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> Controlling and thwarting demonstrations isn't the job of the police, and if you think it should be then you shouldn't be spewing so much crap about the glories of democracy.



Where a demonstration spills over into illegal activity (e.g. random vandalism or causing an obstruction) then their job is to enforce the law. that's what they did.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 4, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Where a demonstration spills over into illegal activity (e.g. random vandalism or causing an obstruction) then their job is to enforce the law. that's what they did.



There are other ways of enforcing the law.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2009)

That is quite clearly accomplishable without the same old bullshit arguments about Darwinism popping up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Why should one teeny group decide that they have a right to disrupt the lives of a much larger group?


The "teeny group" hasn't *decided* anything, they exercised a (severely eroded) constitutional right to protest, one that's been around for nearly 200 years now.
Do at least try for a modicum of accuracy in your posts.

Failing that, how about not troubling people with your witterings?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Anybody with any sense could see the storm that was gathering starting a couple of years ago and adjusted their investment portfolio accordingly.


That'd hardly be in line with the precepts of neo-liberal capitalism, would it?


> The "financial Crisis" wasn't caused by bankers per se, that'd be like trying to pin the pitiful state of general education on an individual.


Very poor analogy. Bankers as a profession had a fair amount to do with the problem. They are, after all, the people who authorise investment and divestment in and of different assets, are they not?


> Surely you can't be seeking to blame old Prudence for the global financial crisis? He's only responsible for the UK's situation (e.g. selling off gold reserves at the bottom of the market - genius)...


Hold on, a moment ago you're coming out with how daft it would be to blame an individual, and now you're...blaming an individual. Well done!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2009)

Cobbles said:


> Morons who bought crap properties for a price way over their value egged on by mortgage dealers and brokers whose only qualification was the ability to stick coins into a "_print your own professional business card_" machine.


I presume these brokers and dealers all had access to printing machines for the certification and licencing they need to be able to legally lend and broker too, then?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Just come arcoss this on indymedia... https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/04/427427.html and see 3:10


----------



## david dissadent (Apr 13, 2009)

lopsidedbunny said:


> see 3:10



That video is a very illustrative example of how the 'kettle' creates flashpoints that would not otherwise exist. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 13, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> That video is a very illustrative example of how the 'kettle' creates flashpoints that would not otherwise exist.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.


Just reading the comments on Indymedia and it looks like The Guardian have picked it up


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 13, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> That video is a very illustrative example of how the 'kettle' creates flashpoints that would not otherwise exist.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.






  I suprised myself at just how angry i felt after watching that.  I saw similar things happen countless times on April 1st, still hurts my senses to see a small woman slapped around like that, never mind hit with a club.  He must be 6'2" and about 14stone ffs.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Smurker said:


> I suprised myself at just how angry i felt after watching that.  I saw similar things happen countless times on April 1st, still hurts my senses to see a small woman slapped around like that, never mind hit with a club.  He must be 6'2" and about 14stone ffs.



I'm 14 stone and I'm smaller than him ...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2009)

Smurker said:


> I suprised myself at just how angry i felt after watching that.  I saw similar things happen countless times on April 1st, still hurts my senses to see a small woman slapped around like that, never mind hit with a club.  He must be 6'2" and about 14stone ffs.



That man is a thug. What the hell are people like him doing in the police?


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 13, 2009)

lopsidedbunny said:


> I'm 14 stone and I'm smaller than him ...




Well, you get my point chubby!  

 My thought, simply, was that he was a fairly big armed bloke, she looked tiny.  Suppose the justification would be that he only slapped her face and clubbed her leg, he could have thrown a right hook and put his club across the bridge of her nose.  Reasonable force see.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> That man is a thug. What the hell are people like him doing in the police?



Seems to be a prerequisite. 

Disgusting.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Apr 14, 2009)

Watching the whole episode, its a  classic example of how the behaviour of two police officers in particular, incite a potentially aggressive situation across the entire crowd.  It should be shown to and drilled into every trainee copper.  A great example of violence starting with some of the police officers.  Great link.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Watching the whole episode, its a  classic example of how the behaviour of two police officers in particular, incite a potentially aggressive situation across the entire crowd.  It should be shown to and drilled into every trainee copper.  A great example of violence starting with some of the police officers.  Great link.


problem is that if it was shown to every trainee copper it'd be being shown as an excercise in how the police should deal with potentially violent protestors... ie this is pretty much what they're trained to do, some of them do realise that this behaviour actually antagonises the crowd, unfortunately they're also mostly the ones who are well up for a ruck, so do it deliberately.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 20, 2009)

I am assuming this happen on the 2nd April? 

*Police Pointing a 50,000-volt Taser at a Group of People Lying on the Floor* 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6130949.ece

I am deeply suspicious that the The Times had taken interest in this subject.... being a pro Blairite for most of it recent life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2009)

It was just a few bad scapeg... I mean apples.  Not a top-down thing at all.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8007580.stm


----------

